# Help with CPT 33967



## coding4fun (Oct 20, 2014)

I am slowly but surely becoming familiarized with the various heart catherizations and wanted some clarification on the below scenerio:

Balloon angioplasty primary with stenting of the right coronary artery saphenous vein graft for a proximal critical stenosis of 90% or greater and a distal mid area just on the distal aspect of the valve which was about 85% stenosed. This was balloon angioplastied with the 2.0 x12 balloon followed by placement of a Xience 8 x 3.0 mm stent inflated to high pressures and resulted in negative residual stenosis and brisk flow.

would be above paragraph fit into the cpt 33967? If not what would be a scenerio that would fit into coding for CPT 33967. Thank you in advance for helping with my education and understanding of this code. Looking forward to many replies.


----------



## cordescm (Oct 21, 2014)

The above scenario would not warrant the use of CPT 33967. My suggestion for the above scenario would be CPT 92937-RC as long as it's not during an acute MI, now if it were during an acute MI I would then suggest CPT 92941-RC.

CPT 33967 is used for the placement of a percutaneous intra-aortic balloon pump (aka IABP) this are sometimes placed in patients who have had cardiac arrest or a severe acute MI. The documentation will usually note that an IABP was inserted percutaneously and that the tip of this catheter is placed distally to the aortic arch and left in for monitoring. It is usually removed in about 1-3 days after insertion (to prevent infection of the site) and I would suggest seeing CPT 33968 for the removal of an IABP.

I hope this helps


----------



## coding4fun (Oct 21, 2014)

*Cpt 33967*

Thank you so very much!  The information was very useful and explained nicely.


----------

